# LOST DOG IN FARGO, ND



## jennysmail07 (Apr 3, 2007)

our rat terrier snuck out of our house we moved to area dec 23rd and he snuck out dec 26th 06. He is a 1 1/2yrs and was wearing a lime green choker collar, if is still on. His name is baxter and ears and tail are cropped,He loves to cuddle,jumps very high and keep close eye on owner and is a barker with kind of high pitched bark.I posted an ad in the forum when hefirst snuck out and posted it on kfgo pet patrol, called the shelters as well, and we've not seen him any where!
his family would love to have him back, we miss him greatly! please email if any info: [email protected] thank you


----------

